# British final 2007 results



## Warstu

does anyone know if flex got his pro card


----------



## Kezz

DOH!! thougt you were posting some results then!!


----------



## ParaManiac

Fooking liberty's!


----------



## coco

lol, i thought we were getting results trhere!

hurry up.............


----------



## Warstu

sorry guys am trying to look for them now


----------



## danimal

lol could have put a qn mark in your title you turdburglar LOL joking m8 not sure of results yet dont even think the show would have finished yet??


----------



## Truewarrior1

damn you to hell!


----------



## weeman

bugger!


----------



## anabolic lion

Damm u 2 bro , everytime someone posts a reply to this thread i keep yhinkin is this it .


----------



## Kezz

someone must know someone thats gne to watch, give em a ring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz

anabolic lion said:


> Damm u 2 bro , everytime someone posts a reply to this thread i keep yhinkin is this it .


and me ha ha


----------



## Warstu

sorry guys i have texted someone which i think will know who is the overall winner


----------



## anabolic lion

dont forget to find out what happened in the u90s


----------



## Five-O

Just heard off someone who knows someone that is there, says James L looked very good but unfortunately as we heard, Tom was just not spot on this time, of course it would have been very close as this is the best Britain has to offer in reality.


----------



## Kezz

so who is the money on then??


----------



## Warstu

if flex did not win his class damn the person that did i'd like to see picture of the person who did


----------



## 2manytoyz

i need results, i can't wait


----------



## britbull

Venetia won, and Flex won the overall!


----------



## 2manytoyz

congrats to Flex, alot of people doubted him.


----------



## Guest

I really had a feeling Flex would take it:lift:


----------



## Britbb

britbull said:


> Venetia won, and Flex won the overall!


Congrats to them both.

Who won the heavyweights? Do you know where dave t placed in the heavies?


----------



## Warstu

glad flex did it


----------



## anabolic lion

Congrats to flex . He must have brought his A game to beat our james L ( supercell) . I am begining to think that vid of him apparently one week out may have been of him a good few weeks b4 the comp .

Congrats to him again , at 23 he is gonna go far


----------



## robdog

Five-O said:


> Just heard off someone who knows someone that is there, says James L looked very good but unfortunately as we heard, Tom was just not spot on this time, of course it would have been very close as this is the best Britain has to offer in reality.


I spoke to Tom tonight and he was in the best shape of his life. He had problems with his tan though but was the heaviest and best condition he has ever been in.

Ill let him fill you in on the rest.

Congrats to everyone who was on stage though as they all earnt there place.


----------



## Pip1436114538

I think Daz Ball took the heavies for bio.


----------



## Britbb

Daz beat zack, serge and dave t? Wow, im impressed, he mustve looked bang on.


----------



## Pip1436114538

Britbb said:


> Daz beat zack, serge and dave t? Wow, im impressed, he mustve looked bang on.


Alright pal.

Bio camp have done well.


----------



## martzee

flex lewis won 90s and over all! thought darren ball should of got overall he won the heavies beating out zak khan and should of got over all!


----------



## iain1668

what on earth made you call the thread "british final 2007 results"?????

waste of time!!


----------



## Britbb

So consensus is that darren ball was shafted by the judges then? Ive seen this on a few board now. Guess i'll have to wait for the pics to make my opinion.


----------



## Nytol

Did Flex deserve to win?

From that video that was posted, unless he put about 2 stone onto his upper body I just could not see it happening.


----------



## martzee

great legs as we all know nice shape but still overpowering legs compared to torso.darren ball had him beat hands down in my opinion


----------



## Nytol

martzee said:


> great legs as we all know nice shape but still overpowering legs compared to torso.darren ball had him beat hands down in my opinion


What about for the U90's, were his legs good enough to make up for his upper body which must have looked even worse standing next to James L with his huge arms and delts?


----------



## Kezz

anyone get any decent pics??


----------



## Fivos

Sorry Martin we will have to agree to disagree  Flex was far to polised and Dareens hernia ruined his phsyqiue for me..he needed to control his stomach where Flex's was flat. Not Dount Darren was awasome real powerful phsyqiue but just not enough polished imo..although will still make Pro material

Fivos


----------



## rightyho

.


----------



## rightyho

Some controversial results, eh?

Inters under 80s results didn't look right.

And Big Pat got proper robbed in the over 80 inters coming third. Proper robbed - as the huge boos in the audience confirmed too. He got beaten by a previous mens overall winner (NABBA)who slipped back to the inters, and another guy who was sharp, well-muscled and proportionate but just not in Pat's league. Sorry. I felt very sorry for him (the eventual winner) when he did his posing routine - a very bittersweet victory to know you've won but the crowd is booing the decision. They even booed at the start of his post-win posing routine.

Nathan Selcon getting third in the u80 mens?? Everyone sat near me was going "WTF?" At worst second, but his physique was doing the talking and he certainly looked good enough to have won. Third? FFS.

Quite a few surprises at Bernie Cooper getting second in the over 50s but I think the result was fair. The winner had an odd shape but plenty of quality striated muscle and a confident stage presence. Sorry, crap with names.

Brian Connelly got a light mugging in the over 40s - he should have placed one place higher really.

Maybe it was the lighting though - too harsh and washed out a lot of physiques, casting shadow where there should have been highlights too.

When the judges were asked to stand toward the end of the evening show to get a clap for their hard work, they got a unanimous boo. And the compere, who could get a job reading nursery rhymes to kids to put them to sleep, (Kerry Kayes is a million times more entertaining) simply said, in a posh accent: "Now now, we can't all have our friends win." Didn't it occur to him the ENTIRE auditorium was booing?????

Flex did look awesome but it was well close between him and James Llewellyn. James out-muscled him in a few poses but Flex seemed very "polished". Condition of both was spot-on.

Darren Ball is a monster. Never seen him compete before and was gobsmacked, especially at his legs and calves. He beat Zack fair and square. Stuart Core was fourth, can't remember who was third. I'm crap with names. Pretty sure Dave Titterton was fifth - he was smaller than the others but very tight and a great shape.

On pure bodybuilding beef Darren Ball should have taken the class winners' overall IMO.

Add to all the poor judging (and some good) the inability to order tickets by credit card and the website saying show tickets were sold out (there were a good 500 chairs not filled last night) and the whole final was a mess. IMO of course.


----------



## Fivos

Pat didnt get robbed? HE GOT RAPED. Bernie Copper as well got proper stiched up. The INT Under 80 was also all wrong..

Godd see you Keith...although i knew i put more weight on than you!  

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

Also dont foget how far James Llewellyn has come in such a short period of time. He also has a very healthy attitude to it all which is refreshing. He has time will come no doubt about it. If he competes next year should he wished to i put money on him now that he takes the overall.

Fivos


----------



## rightyho

Fivos said:


> Pat didnt get robbed? HE GOT RAPED. Bernie Copper as well got proper stiched up. The INT Under 80 was also all wrong..
> 
> Godd see you Keith...although i knew i put more weight on than you!
> 
> Fivos


Didn't recognise you at first, fat boy. 

The judging makes me want to do NABBA next year.....


----------



## rightyho

Fivos said:


> Also dont foget how far James Llewellyn has come in such a short period of time. He also has a very healthy attitude to it all which is refreshing. He has time will come no doubt about it. If he competes next year should he wished to i put money on him now that he takes the overall.
> 
> Fivos


Yes, the under 90s was the CLOSEST class of the night. Can't have been more than a point or two in it.

Funny - while sat in the pre-judging I got 7 texts from 7 separate people watching and typing: Flex, er James Llewellyn, er Flex, er James Llewellyn...."

So close.


----------



## Fivos

Fat Boy... thats not doing me any justice.

Fivos


----------



## coco

thanks for that insight rightyo - been waiting ages to hear anything lol.

sounds like an interesting night to say the least!

pics, anyone???


----------



## rightyho

coco said:


> thanks for that insight rightyo - been waiting ages to hear anything lol.
> 
> sounds like an interesting night to say the least!
> 
> pics, anyone???


Can't wait to see these - they'll tell the story.

Michael Smith won the under 80s and looked soft in places. Second and third were a country mile ahead (IMO and everyone sat near me).

Does the UKBFF have a different panel of "judges" at the final compared to the qualifiers? I told one as we were leaving last night that I'd bring them presents next year - glasses.


----------



## lockstock

The whole show was a farce, i was shaking my head in disgust as the judges picked out (their) favourites!

I was that p1ssed off in the end i left after the light heavies and i lost interest : (


----------



## coco

ok, now everyone cant be pleased after the results of a show and there usually is a bit of judge - bashing,

but was it really that bad??

i suppose the pics will help.


----------



## rightyho

coco said:


> ok, now everyone cant be pleased after the results of a show and there usually is a bit of judge - bashing,
> 
> but was it really that bad??
> 
> i suppose the pics will help.


If one or two classes are awry, you can live with it.

But both inters classes, plus the mens 80s and the masters??????????

And virtually the whole auditorium booing the judges (will be plain on the DVD) has got to say something.

Don't get me wrong - most of the classes were judged well and fairly but there were some stunning decisions, too.

Pics will tell....


----------



## coco

does sound a bit dodgy,

ill reserve judgment till ive seen some pics.

rightyo, any idea where i can find a full list of placings??


----------



## anabolic lion

Did shawn Taverner compete ??


----------



## rightyho

anabolic lion said:


> Did shawn Taverner compete ??


Forgot to mention the first timers - Shawn won it comprehensively, then fell on the floor when announced the winner. Stacks of potential - he'd have been very high up in his respective misters class.

Future pro, methinks.

Oh, and Nathan De'Asha won the juniors. No idea who else was in his lineup because I only returned to the show as he came back on to do his winner's routine.

He looked awesome.

Er, and the under 57kg lady beat the over 57kg lady for the ladies physique overall. Again, no idea of the names but they both really did look great.


----------



## martzee

flex vs james under ninties.my take upper body torso thickness and condition went to james as did over all proportion legs to upper body! Then the tables turned when they went for the rear shots,james was i feel a little soft lower back and glutes to hams where flex was not so flex took him from the rear.once again in my opinion it could of gone either way and i dont think there would of been any complaints but this is one decision i feel the judges calld correctly flex has a superb structure and genetic shape and when he does finally balance those legs out to the upperbody will make a very good balanced pro!

darren ball was excellent and just feel at this stage had to much of everything for james to deal with,i know a few have mentioned he has an extendid stomach(but havnt't most the top pros!!!!)and apart from his hyernia i could see no distracting weak points he certainly beat out zak fair and square.oh last but not least congratulations to my fiancee xyleese richards in the over 57kg women(the body popper)placing top three in a very good quality line up as this is her first year competing as a bodybuilder moving up from figure!and i am confident with another yr training she will come in tighter and take this heavyweight womens crown(watch out for her)


----------



## rightyho

martzee, what did you think about the inters over 80kg result?


----------



## LeeB

what was zaks condition like?


----------



## martzee

sorry rightyho i was backstage with my girlfriend throughout the whole of this class so cant really comment but have had mixed comments about it what do you think?as for zaks condition he was around the same as last year i would say from the back i think he looked awesome really thick!


----------



## PRL

Agree with everything Fivos said.

Flex's package was much improved and he deserved the Overall. Darren Ball is awesome, thick, dense but that hernia and as I heard people say the "chemical look" doesn't equal an Overall win.

Well done Flex


----------



## Tony Barnes

Any more shots Pete - photobucket won't let me into the album without a password...


----------



## LeeB

looks like a pro there to me!


----------



## RAIKEY

come on!

hands up who cried when flex proposed to his girlfriend?????

i did !!,...a rate little bit,...

not sobbing,...just a lil wetness...


----------



## PRL

Photos up soon. Camera is dying a death. Getting old now.

Have some more pics up later.

Teaser


----------



## leeston

flex's legs are awesome!


----------



## Tony Barnes

Wow, great shot Pete... that whole lineup is excellent..


----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## Warstu

Keep them coming


----------



## martzee

I Have a few good shots of the intermediate under 80s/womens over 57kg and of course the under 90s if anyone wants me to forward them email me [email protected]


----------



## Warstu

martzee said:


> I Have a few good shots of the intermediate under 80s/womens over 57kg and of course the under 90s if anyone wants me to forward them email me [email protected]


just e-mailed you matey


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i think tom was unlucky not to place looks good there to me, monsterous chest on him


----------



## chris jenkins

The under 90's is one strong line up, I dont think there is any shame in not winning that class.


----------



## Captain Hero

Venetia looks awesome and still very feminine and pretty too, good going.

Tom you look immense big lad, the total package. Nice pics! anymore!


----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## anabolic lion

damm look at those legs on darren ball  mg:


----------



## gunit

In all fairness there were a few contraversial decisions.Its not Jordan Jones fault that he won the inters,he has an excellent balanced ripped physique and thats why he won,He could have easily been third but he wasnt and when u look at his symmetry it was better than the freak in 3rd,i agree that he could hav won but if bodybuilding had a middle name it should b could,on another day wit different judges Dan jumma could have won.Bodybuilding is very cut throat and the standard was excellent,again the overall could hav gone the other way but flex done the heavyweight on waistline issues IMO.

I was gutted 4 Tom B and my trainin partner Dan Hahn but i think they wil both b back stronger next time.They hav no choice,there champions!!

The standard was raised this yr and all the winners deserved there placings dispite the contraversy.

Lee Powell is quality pro wit a brilliant physique!I couldnt believe how quiet everyone was when he was doing his routine,excellent.

All in all there is always going to b suspect decisions but thats the sport and u either deal wit it or jack it in!!!

Ps chin up Blackman,u wil b back mate

All the best Gary Farr


----------



## PRL




----------



## stow

I'm surprised about Zack, he doesn't look a lot different from last year from those pictures. But a few pics aren't great to judge it from and I wasn't there.

Any pics of Darren and Flex together?

STOW


----------



## 3752

well here is my take on the day....

First Timers - unfortunately for the other competitors Shaun Taverner was always going to win this class, i met Shaun and he is a very nice humble guy who i am sure was scared to put the trophy down just in case it was taller than him 

O80's Inters- The big black guy(sorry missed his name) was robbed and definitely should of won Dan jumma should not of even been there after qualifying last year and winning the overall and class 1 at the NABBA UK 2006 NOW competing as an inter you must be joking...

Lightweights - A good win for one of Harold's Boys Terry is the partner of Michelle the overall winner from last year and definitely deserved the win good class though..

Middleweights - Wade was off as we all are aware and unfortunately did not make the night show which in my opinion was a great shame but i am sure he will be back....In my opinion i had Nathan first but in saying that the top 2 where really close and either way i think the crowd would have been ok...Gary your boy Dan can get in there next year if he concentrates on the areas we spoke about mate...

Light Heavies - All i can say is what a class top physiques throughout...i will say that Flex looked very good far from complete as his lower to upper body development needs to be addressed but deserved the win, James looked very big but in my opinion Flex was in slightly better condition with a little more polish, Barney in 3rd was definitely the best i have seen him.

Tom as you know did not make it through and after this happening to me at the NABBA finals i know how he feels but he knows where he went wrong and i am sure he will fix it for next year...

Heavies - Awesome is all i can say about this class 25 guys in total with at least 20 of them being in with a shout at the top 5...the guy i prepped Stuart Core placed a respectful 4th place, Alvin Small placed 3rd and to be honest i had him 2nd he was very good and held his own against the other heavies.

Zak yet again disappointed those who expected more he was smaller than last year a little better condition but i was not impressed at all...

Darren Ball won the class and if i am honest deserved it Darren was more polished than the Portsmouth show...

u57kg Ladies - Well my girl did it Venetia displayed a combination of symmetry, balance, muscle and femininity to take this class from Tracey who placed 2nd from castles gym.

O57kg Ladies - the winner was definitely deserved of the placing she was big muscular with condition...

Jackie from castles placed 2nd when she is on she is excellent but i thought she was a little off yesterday and the 2nd and 3rd places should of been swapped around, 3rd went to Martin(member on the board) fiance(sorry mate cannot spell here name) i had her 2nd excellent shape and one hell of a poser...

Overall - Women

this went to Venetia it was a close call but i think and yes i am biased that her shape won it for her over a more muscular girl, me and Venetia ate really chuffed about this win in only her 2nd class she has made me so proud she did everything i asked of her for the prep and came out on top so well done V

Overall - Men

Hell this could of gone either way between Flex and Darren personally i think flex deserved it but it was close....

A few Bits....

One thing i was annoyed about yesterday was the disrespect shown to other competitors by the friends and family of some of the competitors who booed when there guy did not win or get the placing they think they deserved what you fukcing idiots want to realise is that the judges make the decisions not the BB on stage, one guy in particular was standing in front of me being a pr1ck when Flex won the LH so much i told him to sit and shut the fukc up....

When will guys realise that they need to use an AI when using gear the worst thing about yesterday for me was the amount of guys who had GYno onstage, dont use the gear if you dont know how to deal with the sides for fukc sake...

My goal for the weekend was for Stuart and Venetia to place top 5 so all in all i had a very good weekend.....

I had a very good weekend meeting up with some of the guys and girls from the net, i met Del for the first time and his partner Ian who did the first timers it was nice to meet both of you....

so there you have my take on the weekend but that is all it is my take so if i offended anyone i am sorry but you cannot improved and move forward if opinions are sugar coated


----------



## Five-O

Nicely put Paul :beer1:


----------



## rightyho

Succinct, mate.

Agree about the booing though - felt real sorry for the lad who won the inter O80s - what a tainted victory to win what you've dreamed of then get booed for winning it based on the judges' opinions.

He did his routine then scarpered offstage looked a bit dejected TBH.

And the gyno was first rate - savvy surgeons should have been on hand with business cards.

As for Dan Jumaa, who placed second in the inter O80s, John Plummer of Flex magazine told me yesterday that when he queried Dan about the legitimacy of doing the inters, Dan told him he missed the British finals last year despite being invited to compete in them, and the UKBFF apparently told him he would still be eligible to do them this year if he qualified - which he did at Leeds.

So, in fairness, he did what he was allowed to do, whether or not it was morally the right decision.


----------



## gunit

Spot on take on the show Paul,i no where we went wrong wit Dan and i think we can get it rite in the future.Cheers mate,and yes that guy in front of us was a complete toss pot and thinkin about it if i wasnt nursing a major hangover from the nite b4 i should hav jus banged him out to shut him up!!As i said respect 4 gettin ur guys in condition!U should help a lot more people out mate cause u no ur stuff and they would b lucky to hav u as a coach!All the best

Gary Farr


----------



## jjb1

looking at some of the pictures put up i actually think alot of guys looked out of balance in the opposite way some said flex did there upper torso is almost over powering


----------



## Fivos

Agree with everything Tom Said.

Tom the girld you prepped was a class above the rest pure quality and feminine as well. Even Nicole mentioned how superb shw will do.

Sean in the first timers was insperationl as was great to see him having some fun on stage and spending some special moments with his family.

Pat Williams decision was a farce...

I had Alvin Small winning the HW

Flex for the overall.

IMO wasnt impressed by the MW or the LW. I saw many of them better at qualifers.

As for Dan Jumaa you should feel embarrased!

And one more thing if you are going to compete in the Britian at least get a decent tan you lazy lot!

Fivos


----------



## Marsbar

Terrible gyno on nathan deasha .. he also looks smaller than he did last year IMO.

Such a sham efor Tom and James L but I'm sure they'll be back bigger and better next year and reamin an inspiration to us all.


----------



## 3752

fivos i prepped her mate not Tom 

Righty he might of got permission from the UKBFF but he has successfully competed as a MR in another fed so i don't care right or wrong he should not of been in that class the guy is a joke...


----------



## DRED

great pics as always pete!!!


----------



## rightyho

Pscarb said:


> fivos i prepped her mate not Tom
> 
> Righty he might of got permission from the UKBFF but he has successfully competed as a MR in another fed so i don't care right or wrong he should not of been in that class the guy is a joke...


Least it lets my mate who had 6th in the NABBA universe into the UKBFF intermediates next year. :rolleye11


----------



## 3752

Did your mate compete in a Mr's Class?? if so why on earth would he want to go in to an inters class??

i really dont see the point to me any one who has competed in a Mr's class or qualified for the finals in the inters class in any federation should not go back into the inters class in a new federation that to me is trophy hunting...

if your mate was good enough to go to the Uni as a Mr then in my opinion he should not be even considering competing as an inter no matter the fed....


----------



## PRL

Well done Paul.

Good day for you.


----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## rightyho

^^^^BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF^^ Wicked.



Pscarb said:


> Did your mate compete in a Mr's Class?? if so why on earth would he want to go in to an inters class??


It was a joke to highlight the silliness of it all. He has no interest in dropping to inters - he's just tickled by the fact he could under the current rules.


----------



## PRL




----------



## 3752

rightyho said:


> ^^^^BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEF^^ Wicked.
> 
> It was a joke to highlight the silliness of it all. He has no interest in dropping to inters - he's just tickled by the fact he could under the current rules.


sorry mate still tired from the weekend...


----------



## coco

prl, brilliant pics mate,

thanks for posting them!

some excellent shots!


----------



## Tinytom

UNfortunately I did not make the evening show,

I was told bt many guys who I respect that my tan was well off and that my conditioning had gone by the afternoon.

These are things that are easily rectified with adjustments next time unfortunately I am absolutely disappointed in myself that I made them at the top show of my career.

I want to apologise to the many people that came to support me that I did not provide more of a battle as I felt that I had a very good package this year, much improved over April, as I weighed in at 88.25kg on the day.

UNfortunately I seemed to hit my best condition at 10.30 am and this gradually waned throughout the day so I looked washed out on stage.

One comment from a good friend was that when he saw me he thought that it was a proper fcuk up on my part. I am also told by Paul that many people asked the same question of me 'what went wrong with Tom?'

That just shows me what high regard people had for what they thought I would bring to the stage. Unfortunately this time I did not dial it in perfect but that will change next year.

Next year I am going to be seeking the advice of someone I hold in high regard in terms of knowledge and experience with a tried and tested track record of dialing in winning physiques. I wont confirm it just yet as I am yet to sit down and talk it through with them. However myself and Paul are in agreement that I have really taken my physique as far as I will go on my own and would benefit greatly from an outside influence.

I was back in the gym today training and in 8 months I will begin my road to redemption in preparation for the 2008 finals doing a late qualifier to give myself maximum time to grow and get more granity looking physique.

This sort of fcuk up isnt happening again.

I dont blame anyone but myself for this, however I wish that the Dream Tan rule had actually been inforced as I seemed to be the only one not wearing it.

Congratulations to James Lewis and Llewellin on their achievemnets and I actually mean that not just a token gesture to show I'm a galant loser etc.

Oh Llewellin, thats two I owe you now. 

I will be away from the board for 2 weeks now as I have business and personal issues to attend to as already discussed in my prep thread.


----------



## martzee

pscarb thanks for the comment about xyleese i know its a mouthfull to prenounce i just call her zee for short ,i had her second as well but then i am her fiance! lol


----------



## 3752

not a problem Martin i only remembered her initially because i was backstage at the stars prepping Venetia when she got told she could not do the body-fitness.....if i knew that was you yesterday i would of said hi.....


----------



## martzee

tom that what does not kill us makes us stronger!! how true those words are my friend.head down focus and train like a demon,late show is a good idea as it gives you plenty of time to evaluate the situation and dial it in perfect for 2008 british.

mate you have the tools for the job you know that its only a matter of time,i hope we get together as planned and do some training as i am old school and will push you to the limit bud you will either love me or hate me after a few sessions!

take care bud and remember every good champion has a set back only to come back a stronger and better man both physically and above all mentally.

see you soon mate


----------



## martzee

yes pscarb sorry dont know your name but i am hopeless with remembering faces,next time we run into each other come over and say hi.


----------



## 3752

it is Paul, don't feel bad i never remember faces or names the amount of guys i call mate is ridiculous...


----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## PRL




----------



## Davo

Great pics. Congratulations to Flex Lewis, hard luck James L and Tom B. The standard looks incredible.


----------



## mikeymo

daz ball looked awesome massive legs, zack kahn looked great aswell but will have his work cut out to beat that kind of phyique next yr


----------



## Britbb

I can see why flex won, he looks great, has a really pleasing shape and looks like he hit condition really well, legs look brilliant. On the other hand darren totally dwarved him in the final posedown from looking at the pix. Darrens condition looked just as good aswell, i guess the thing that let him down was his midsection which looks very large, esspecially with the lump (hernia???)...still, im extremely impressed with darren, he looks like he totally whipped zack khan and was easy heavyweight winner.

Does anyone know if serge camarou competed? Im suprised that he didnt get at least in top 5?


----------



## PRL




----------



## Fivos

Paul sorry mate i did mean you of course!

Tom ditto me last year..So god help them next year should you compete.

Fivos


----------



## Tony Barnes

Right, that heavyweight winner is a complete beast!! Not my cup of tea, but damn....

Venetia (sp?) looking lovely again, James L looking nice and sharp, sorry to hear things didn't go right for you Tom...


----------



## sbigpecs

Well congratulation to everyone who competed, everyone is a champion in their own right.

Well.... what can I say, I am very disapointed for James L, as he knows I think he is a fantastic bodybuilder, but on the other hand a dream of mine will be realised.

Standing on stage next to you sir will be something special for me, not discounting anybody else from the equation.... But I believe I can do some serious damage in the light heavies next year, if not win it which WILL be my aim.

So my prep starts as of now.

So Mr Llewellin... dig deep sir, because 2008 I will be coming to get you!!! 

My sincere congrats to everyone who competed, we are ALL champions every single one of us.

God bless.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Who's the black fella standing front and centre?

He has a great physique.... very asthetic


----------



## toxo

Incredible Bulk said:


> Who's the black fella standing front and centre?
> 
> He has a great physique.... very asthetic


serge camarou


----------



## BIGgers

"What a great show" let down as every one has already comented on a few doggy decisions, we had Patric williams 2nd Alvin Small 1st. my congratulations to alvin though he took his placing well. Zack Khan + Daz ball looked awsome but in my opinion didnt have the asthetic lines balance & condition that Alvin did really hope we see more of this guy could make a good british Pro going forwad. flex lewis not surprised he took the overall looked "amazing" great lines great detail this young lad will do the busness in the next few years. roll on 2008


----------



## Fivos

Hey BIGgers not sure why you quoted me? 

Fivos


----------



## Ianm

Pscarb said:


> I had a very good weekend meeting up with some of the guys and girls from the net, i met Del for the first time and his partner Ian who did the first timers it was nice to meet both of you....
> 
> Paul
> 
> Thankyou for the advise and help you gave me on the last day through to the comp - I was never going to stand out in the line up of the first timers as we all know the size and condition of the majority of them was sublime.
> 
> Anyway you were right - I went through the same pain as the rest who qualified and stood on that stage and I was in the best condition I have ever been in. So I went on and enjoyed my time on stage with the guys!
> 
> Thanks again mate!


----------



## Pip1436114538

The standards do look high. The light heavies and heavies in particular.


----------



## anabolic lion

good pics here

http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=9556.30

u may have to sign up


----------



## Kezz

some great pics there


----------



## Nytol

anabolic lion said:


> good pics here
> 
> http://milossarcev.com/board/index.php?topic=9556.30
> 
> u may have to sign up


James L looks great in the one picture he is in.

Are there any official photos up anywhere else yet?


----------



## coco

great pic here james l looks awsome!!


----------



## Nytol

Yes, that was the one, but I did not want to upset anyone by nicking it, lol.


----------



## coco

well i didnt get it off that site it is posted elsewhere


----------



## Kezz

yeah i noticed that pic too, he deffo looks the best in that particular shot


----------



## pob80

Wow a great pic big congrats to every one mr L your looking very big and dense and check out Barney in third and Flex wow at age 23 what can be said and an ifbb pro with todays standard the age of turning pro has been getting later and later say then the early 90's well done awsome top 3!!


----------



## martzee

hey looks like james l should of took that class esecially by the above pic,more thickness and muscle density plus balance upper to lower body


----------



## Magic Torch

martzee said:


> hey looks like james l should of took that class esecially by the above pic,more thickness and muscle density plus balance upper to lower body


Yeah its tough to call, in other pose's you would have said Flex....I think the whole audience were doing the same....Its James....Its Flex...Its James...Its Flex LOL

It was so so tight.....


----------



## supercell

I chose that pose guys cos its my best one. Although my glutes were ripped when flex turns to the rear its lights out below the waist anyway as his tie ins are second to none. His overall balance and symmetry was also better. My genetics are good, his are great TBH.

It was close but Flex was the winner. But hey I had an absolute ball and enjoyed every second of the weekend. I went there to display my best ever physique and enjoy being on stage in front of many supporters and I did just that.

Next year I will be improved once more and I will step on stage bigger and badder. It may suprise you but I only weighed 86kgs so plenty of growing room!!!

J


----------



## martzee

james agreed you were alittle soft compared to flex in the glutes to hams area,i was close to front of stage and my opinion was you had better balance to flex but everyone has there own opinion.Flex has superb legs,biceps,delts etc but i feel falls short in the torso area mainly from the front ie chest area and over all shoulder width where i think you were alot more dence and fuller,this is not to say flex is not a excellent winner he has superb genetics and lines an loks awesome on stage it is solely an observation that many share with me when they see you in the line up together.

martin


----------



## PRL

Awesome class. But Flex only got the one call out, I knew it was over after that.

Was super impressed with Barny. He was like a whole new bodybuilder.


----------



## martzee

yes i competed against barny in the birmingham qualifier a few weeks before where we both qualified for the british,i was impressed with him he has a great physique and on that strenght i decided not to compete this yr at the british but take another 12 months to bring areas of my physique up to the level that i will be looking forward to battling it out with barny and tom next yr,watch this space! well done barny


----------



## 2manytoyz

Does anyone know when the DVD of the show will be available?


----------

